# Dave "PeeWee" Herman VS Eddie Sanchez On June 19 Under Bellator Banner



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

> Heavyweight knockout artists Dave “Pee-Wee” Herman and Eddie Sanchez are all set to drop bombs on June 19 at a Bellator event scheduled for Florida.
> 
> FiveOuncesOfPain.com has confirmed the news of the bout from a source close to Dave Herman.
> 
> ...


Source...http://fiveouncesofpain.com/2009/05/22/dave-pee-wee-herman-vs-eddie-sanchez-at-june-19-bellator/

Damn, I like this match up. I'm taking Herman here. What do you guys think?


----------

